# Sleeping in vehicles



## campervanannie (Aug 11, 2020)

Ok so stupid or not so stupid question on a carpark that you can pay 24hrs but states no sleeping in vehicles so is that just the driver or  anyone in that vehicle.
scenario 1  dads (DRIVER)  is fishing mums asleep in the vehicle do the get a ticket 
scenario 2 mum and dad are fishing teenager is asleep in the vehicle 
both of these scenarios the carpark attendant is aware that someone is in the vehicle asleep, so is a ticket only issued if the driver is asleep Or does anyone traveling with them.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 11, 2020)

how can they prove you are sleeping if they cannot see in  dont anser the door but if you do then you cannot be sleeping.


----------



## maureenandtom (Aug 11, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Ok so stupid or not so stupid question on a carpark that you can pay 24hrs but states no sleeping in vehicles so is that just the driver or  anyone in that vehicle.
> scenario 1  dads (DRIVER)  is fishing mums asleep in the vehicle do the get a ticket
> scenario 2 mum and dad are fishing teenager is asleep in the vehicle
> both of these scenarios the carpark attendant is aware that someone is in the vehicle asleep, so is a ticket only issued if the driver is asleep Or does anyone traveling with them.



Or a baby?


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 11, 2020)

Splitting hairs !
Suggest this nit-picking does us no favours !
The signage would be more precise if it said
"No Staying in Vehicles" maybe from midnight until 6am
Not surprising councils and locals complain !
I suggest the 24hrs is so that locals or visitors to hotels BB etc have somewhere to park
As @Geeky Philip posted on another thread "Parking = leaving the vehicle"
Not for me but ......?
The scenario of a sleeping baby with awake adults is "obviously OK" (IMO)
But we are not eamining that !
I suggest that 1 Adult awake in a seat and the other sleeping and then a "role reversal" is also taking the P155

OK you might succesfully challenge a fine but yippee ...more antagonism !


----------



## Tookey (Aug 11, 2020)

As the prosecution I would argue that as soon as any occupant is sleeping in a MH/camper the vehicle has ceased being simply parked.

As the defence I would argue that this is total bollocks and life is too bloody short to give a toss about someone sleeping in a car park.

Prosecution wins cos apparently we are a nation of anal beauricrats


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 11, 2020)

Tookey said:


> As the prosecution I would argue that as soon as any occupant is sleeping in a MH/camper the vehicle has ceased being simply parked.
> 
> As the defence I would argue that this is total bollocks and life is too bloody short to give a toss about someone sleeping in a car park.
> 
> Prosecution wins cos apparently we are a nation of anal beauricrats



Anyone who sleeps in a car park is one rung above the homeless, dontcha know. 
And you know how much nimbys hate the homeless, because the problem doesn't actually exist, right...?


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 11, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Splitting hairs !
> Suggest this does us no favours !
> The signage would be more precise if it said
> "No Staying in Vehicles" maybe from midnight until 6am
> ...


Ok mr serious not splitting hairs just a daft conversation we were having and nobody knew the answer so I thought I would just ask the all knowing oracle that is WC just for a little lighthearted chat but for your info this carpark is in the middle of nowhere and no I did not sleep here so no council or locals are complaining it was simply a question that quite frankly I wish I’d never bloody asked.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 11, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Anyone who sleeps in a car park is one rung above the homeless, dontcha know.
> And you know how much nimbys hate the homeless, because the problem doesn't actually exist, right...?


Even one with this view Marie but at least he was not sleeping in the vehicle  I was beach fishing he was fly fishing


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 11, 2020)

Annie ..again not suggesting or implying you are doing anything wrong.
You asked for opinions !

Exceptions to every rule and remoteness lack of others might tempt me to overnight !
Taking the photo onboard
Locking the vehicle and sleeping on the beach is fine   🌧
Or a different question !


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 11, 2020)

Scenario 1, yes.

Scenario 2, yes

Resulting in, the vehicle will get ticketed, recovery will be called who will take it away and crush it,.

Arrest the driver who has been fishing and is legally responsible, lock them up for a very long time.

Any occupants who shouldn`t be there in the first place will get crushed along with the vehicle.

If they weren`t asleep which they were not supposed to be they would have noticed what was happeneing and got out.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 11, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Annie ..again not suggesting or implying you are doing anything wrong.
> You asked for opinions !
> 
> Exceptions to every rule and remoteness lack of others might tempt me to overnight !
> ...


We actually move off at night to a sneaky location so not to upset the locals It was just a hypothetical question as I watched the carpark attendant ticket 4 vehicles at 5am this morning ( not mine ) I was just thinking up shite to post to break the boredom of the mackerel not biting


----------



## Bossangel (Aug 11, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Even one with this view Marie but at east he was not sleeping in the vehicle  I was beach fishing he was fly fishing
> View attachment 85287


What’s the book?


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 11, 2020)

Bossangel said:


> What’s the book?


Hitlers peace a novel by Philip Kerr maybe that’s why he nodded off


----------



## Bossangel (Aug 11, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Hitlers peace a novel by Philip Kerr maybe that’s why he nodded off


It looks fancy and leather bound


----------



## REC (Aug 11, 2020)

Were people actually sleeping in the ticketed vehicles, I wonder? How do the wardens know they were occupied? Thinking of your van being empty while you fish on beach at 5am.....hard to prove unless you saw the warden to prove it? These questions do while away the time......hope you got some brekkie!


----------



## ricc (Aug 11, 2020)

are car park attendants trained to tell the difference , through a tinted window , between sleeping and meditating persons..      is there actually a legal definition of when resting with eyes shut becomes sleeping.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 11, 2020)

Bossangel said:


> It looks fancy and leather bound


I think that’s just the light it’s an ordinary paperback most probably from a charity shop


----------



## maureenandtom (Aug 11, 2020)

Tookey said:


> As the prosecution I would argue that as soon as any occupant is sleeping in a MH/camper the vehicle has ceased being simply parked.
> 
> As the defence I would argue that this is total bollocks and life is too bloody short to give a toss about someone sleeping in a car park.
> 
> Prosecution wins cos apparently we are a nation of anal beauricrats




Theres' no end to beauracratic nonsens.   Just google something like "ambulance (or hearse) gets parking ticket".





It's a clear nonsense to suggest a baby asleep would be sufficient to generatea a parking ticket.   Babies need sleep.  But so, perhaps, do those approachng end of life.  Like me.

Councils want to stop us sleeping.    Overngiht sleeping, that is.    Present emergency excepted - there is little evidence of complaints from the public.  Time and again councils allege complaints and then are unable to show those complaints.  Successful appeal against a PCN is unlikely to generate antaganism.

On reflection, most of the complaints generated right now seem to be coming from those with an axe to grind  - not generally from the public.   I haven't looked closely and I might well be wrong about that.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 11, 2020)

REC said:


> Were people actually sleeping in the ticketed vehicles, I wonder? How do the wardens know they were occupied? Thinking of your van being empty while you fish on beach at 5am.....hard to prove unless you saw the warden to prove it? These questions do while away the time......hope you got some brekkie!


Some tickets are issued for none payment others for sleeping and in such a deserted location it’s not hard for him to workout which vehicles are occupied I think even I could walk round them ad get it 100% accurate and as for breakfast I’m afraid it’s bacon this morning


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 11, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> as for breakfast I’m afraid it’s bacon this morning


Why?, did you catch a pig?


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 11, 2020)

ricc said:


> are car park attendants trained to tell the difference , through a tinted window , between sleeping and meditating persons..      is there actually a legal definition of when resting with eyes shut becomes sleeping.


I don’t know but I like your thinking
no your honour I was not asleep I was in deep meditation as a practicing Buddhist hoping it would help with the fishing.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 11, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> Why?, did you catch a pig?


No I caught this and according to Edina it’s not edible but maybe useful.


----------



## witzend (Aug 11, 2020)

Cornwall Council had a problem proving if  people where sleeping in their motor homes in their car parks so now motor homes are banned overnight even if empty


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Aug 11, 2020)

Been on the local news this morning Annie - yer famous at last


----------



## harrow (Aug 11, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Even one with this view Marie but at least he was not sleeping in the vehicle  I was beach fishing he was fly fishing
> View attachment 85287



Look at this poor old fella, came over on a dingy from Calais and washed up on the beach


----------



## molly 2 (Aug 11, 2020)

Us humanoids spend a 1/3 of our .Ilves asleep even, animals  have the right to sleep day or night ,why is it such a crime  To sleep in a vehicle  , even a dog  can sleep in a  van  if it wants ???


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 11, 2020)

molly 2 said:


> Us humanoids spend a 1/3 of our .Ilves asleep even, animals  have the right to sleep day or night ,why is it such a crime  To sleep in a vehicle  , even a dog  can sleep in a  van  if it wants ???


its never been about sleeping in vehicles it’s always been about a local councillor having a vested interest In campsites and wanting your money and using every trick in the book to get it.


----------



## kenspain (Aug 11, 2020)

We have had the same problem here when I take the van or car to go fishing on the beach I have a sign I got made saying fishing I put in the windscreen because I have  had a ticket before for sleeping in the van and now they have started coming down to see if we are fishing getting a lot of aceholes here now doing this job


----------



## The laird (Aug 11, 2020)

Bossangel said:


> What’s the book?


Must be boring Bill lout  for the count


----------



## molly 2 (Aug 11, 2020)

yep you got it in one ,is it ok if have have a kip in mi van on mi drive  . Must be  a law   that's as no


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 11, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> I don’t know but I like your thinking
> no your honour I was not asleep I was in deep meditation as a practicing Buddhist hoping it would help with the fishing.



You'll have to come up with a different religion if you get caught. Buddists don't eat fish  

If it's on a Friday you can be catholic!


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Aug 11, 2020)

Would it be ok for insomniacs to stay the night in their camper vans ?


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 11, 2020)

Its ok
Annie does not catch fish
BTW..Thai people eat loadsafish and they ate Buddhist !


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 11, 2020)

I could say this thread is putting me to sleep !


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 11, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> You'll have to come up with a different religion if you get caught. Buddists don't eat fish
> 
> If it's on a Friday you can be catholic!


I am fishing for the poor needy and hungry.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 11, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Its ok
> Annie does not catch fish
> BTW..Thai people eat loadsafish and they ate Buddhist !



I always thought that you didn't eat living creatures if you were Buddhist?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 11, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> I am fishing for the poor needy and hungry.



I'll go with the hungry bit but not the poor and needy


----------



## Debroos (Aug 11, 2020)

I guess we could sleep all day in our vans and then party all night...


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 11, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I always thought that you didn't eat living creatures if you were Buddhist?


The fish are usually dead when they cook them. Live fish in the market that get coshed when sold.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 11, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I always thought that you didn't eat living creatures if you were Buddhist?


I’m not eating them live I’m not a barbarian or Chinese,   I despatch gut a then cook them.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 11, 2020)

I am sure they appreciate that


----------



## TeamRienza (Aug 11, 2020)

Assuming you don't use the same location repeatedly, then you could be philosophical about fines. Regard them as simply an ongoing cost of motorhoming. Divide fine costs by overnights accrued and compare to possible campsite fees in the same period.

Davy


----------



## Debroos (Aug 11, 2020)

TeamRienza said:


> Assuming you don't use the same location repeatedly, then you could be philosophical about fines. Regard them as simply an ongoing cost of motorhoming. Divide fine costs by overnights accrued and compare to possible campsite fees in the same period.
> 
> Davy



Except that I neither want to stay on, nor can afford campsite fees...mind you we rarely sleep in car parks either.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 11, 2020)

TeamRienza said:


> Assuming you don't use the same location repeatedly, then you could be philosophical about fines. Regard them as simply an ongoing cost of motorhoming. Divide fine costs by overnights accrued and compare to possible campsite fees in the same period.
> 
> Davy


That is exactly what I do 2 weeks 9/10 different location slip up get 2 fines  £70 each 35 each if you pay up early so total in fines £70 that’s a £5 a night win wi.


----------



## spigot (Aug 11, 2020)

Many car parks on the east coast state:-
“No sleeping, No cooking”
I’m an insomniac & I only eat salads!


----------



## mickymost (Aug 11, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> Why?, did you catch a pig?



Or Annie did  a Pig catch you overnighting


----------



## mickymost (Aug 11, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> its never been about sleeping in vehicles it’s always been about a local councillor having a vested interest In campsites and wanting your money and using every trick in the book to get it.




They can try every trick they like but the councillor is not getting my hard earned!


----------



## Debroos (Aug 11, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> That is exactly what I do 2 weeks 9/10 different location slip up get 2 fines  £70 each 35 each if you pay up early so total in fines £70 that’s a £5 a night win wi.


Interesting...much cheaper than I expected


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 11, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Or Annie did  a Pig catch you overnighting


Nobody caught me sleeping in my vehicle i slept on the beach next to my fire pit.  and the parking attendant didn’t find the dogs asleep in there


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 11, 2020)

mickymost said:


> They can try every trick they like but the councillor is not getting my hard earned!


Nor mine if I can help it


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 11, 2020)

TeamRienza said:


> Assuming you don't use the same location repeatedly, then you could be philosophical about fines. Regard them as simply an ongoing cost of motorhoming. Divide fine costs by overnights accrued and compare to possible campsite fees in the same period.
> 
> Davy


Yes
Even setup a standing order !
AND we wonder why we get bad press !

We should remember this is a fairly open forum..
Whilst many appreciate the comments are "tongue in cheek" opponents may choose to use the quotes out of context !
Yes Annie Mr serious again !


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 11, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Yes
> Even setup a standing order !
> AND we wonder why we get bad press !


No we do not get bad press for simply parking up we get bad press for turning a carpark or a beauty spot into a campsite  and emptying cassettes in hedgerows, wherever you tip up keep everything in your vehicle remember Your parking not coming.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 11, 2020)

Abusing rules gets some badpress and causes the carpark to be more closely monitored or targetted for fines !
Who knows what others MAY do with their waste !
AND perceptiom maybe  that not all do as Annie and most others do !


----------



## mickymost (Aug 11, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> No we do not get bad press for simply parking up we get bad press for turning a carpark or a beauty spot into a campsite  and emptying cassettes in hedgerows, wherever you tip up keep everything in your vehicle remember Your parking not coming.





mmm  remember Your parking not coming?


----------



## mark61 (Aug 11, 2020)

mickymost said:


> mmm remember Your parking not coming?



That'll give the press something to write about


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 11, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Your parking not coming.


Unless it is your lucky night and you are doing both


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 11, 2020)

mickymost said:


> mmm remember Your parking not coming?


No point in editing as it’s  funnier to leave it


----------



## mickymost (Aug 11, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> remember Your parking not coming.




Are the councils trying to cut down on 'that" as well?


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 11, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Are the councils trying to cut down on 'that" as well?


If it’s on your list of things you get enjoyment from then it’s fair game for the council/government and the fun police.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 11, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Nobody caught me sleeping in my vehicle* i slept on the beach *next to my fire pit.  and the parking attendant didn’t find the dogs asleep in there



That is too good an opportunity to miss so here goes   ....................................................................

Did the tide have to wait until you got up before it came in


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 11, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> That is too good an opportunity to miss so here goes   ....................................................................
> 
> Did the tide have to wait until you got up before it came in


We have never met but it has been good knowing you


----------



## mickymost (Aug 11, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Nobody caught me sleeping in my vehicle i slept on the beach next to my fire pit.  and the parking attendant didn’t find the dogs asleep in there




ANNIE

Hope your husband not easily offended as Id be annoyed if my Missus called me a " Fire Pit' although I have been known to be "smoking hot" when in the right mood, although I dont tend to get that way when out on the beach! I much prefer the comfort of inside.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 11, 2020)

mickymost said:


> ANNIE
> 
> Hope your husband not easily offended as Id be annoyed if my Missus called me a " Fire Pit' although I have been known to be "smoking hot" when in the right mood, although I dont tend to get that way when out on the beach! I much prefer the comfort of inside.


I wear him out so much as soon as he picks a book up he is fast asleep after the first paragraph


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 11, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> Why?, did you catch a pig?


Funny you should say that


----------



## mickymost (Aug 11, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> I wear him out so much as soon as he picks a book up he is fast asleep after the first paragraph View attachment 85304




Aaaaahhhhh Blesssssss Annie see what too much "Wild Camping"does to us poor men. 

ps no more of that refreshing "sex on the beach" COcktail! stick to the Lemonade


----------



## mickymost (Aug 11, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> I wear him out so much as soon as he picks a book up he is fast asleep after the first paragraph View attachment 85304




What does that sign behind him say? Oooh eck "No sleeping over on this beach by order of the Council if caught instant fine £100."


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 11, 2020)

mickymost said:


> mmm  remember Your parking not coming?



This post might need moving to the dogging thread from the sound of things...  

You never said it was *that* sort of car park, Annie...!


----------



## jeanette (Aug 11, 2020)

Annie must have worn him out with washing the van and other odd jobs!!


----------



## in h (Aug 11, 2020)

Tezza33 said:


> Why?, did you catch a pig?


If it's bacon and she's afraid, it must have been a boar, not a pig. 
Nasty buggers, boars.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 11, 2020)

Nice beach fire tonight.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 11, 2020)

remember Your parking not coming.
[/QUOTE] my my.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 11, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> remember Your parking not coming.


 my my.
[/QUOTE]


Already done check post 54


----------



## yorkieowl (Aug 12, 2020)

mickymost said:


> ANNIE
> 
> Hope your husband not easily offended as Id be annoyed if my Missus called me a " Fire Pit' although I have been known to be "smoking hot" when in the right mood, although I dont tend to get that way when out on the beach! I much prefer the comfort of inside.


Calling the hubby a Fire Pit is much better than some of the things they get called.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 12, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Nice beach fire tonight.
> View attachment 85322


We bought the same model 'raised fire pit' recently but is still unused....now I'm looking forward to it even more


----------



## chrismilo (Aug 12, 2020)

molly 2 said:


> Us humanoids spend a 1/3 of our .Ilves asleep even, animals  have the right to sleep day or night ,why is it such a crime  To sleep in a vehicle  , even a dog  can sleep in a  van  if it wants ???


Tiredness kill so we get rammed down our throats on motorways 
Yet on the services you are only allowed 2 hour fact lot of good  !


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Aug 12, 2020)

When I no longer have my Pooch, because she doesn't take kindly to any officious looking person, approaching 'Her' Van. I'd like to try an overnight in a 24hr Carpark. Tucked up in my sleeping bag, at the side of the Van, on the tarmac. Chew on that!


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Aug 12, 2020)

Probably get summonsed for Vagrancy.


----------



## n brown (Aug 12, 2020)

''sleeping abroad'' is illegal under the vagrancy act. but they do have to offer you a place to kip -if you don't go ,you're nicked


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Aug 12, 2020)

n brown said:


> ''sleeping abroad'' is illegal under the vagrancy act. but they do have to offer you a place to kip -if you don't go ,you're nicked


I, been there in my youth. Used to get moved on, from one bobbies beat to another.


----------



## n brown (Aug 12, 2020)

18 month suspended first time - they take it quite seriously


----------



## GeoffL (Aug 12, 2020)

n brown said:


> ''sleeping abroad'' is illegal under the vagrancy act. but they do have to offer you a place to kip -if you don't go ,you're nicked


The 'place to kip' was introduced by the  Vagrancy Act 1935, -- but before they can spring that on you, you first have to meet the criteria to be deemed a 'rogue and vagabond' under the  Vagrancy Act 1824.


n brown said:


> 18 month suspended first time - they take it quite seriously


That seems a bit harsh as to meet the criteria you both have to be unable to give good account of yourself and have no visible means of subsistence (and other conditions). Note this is 'and' not 'or'. "Good account of oneself" is subjective and hence open to interpretation by the face of authority you're dealing with, but "visible means of subsistence" seems more straightforward. So, if you have access to funds (credit/debit card, bank account in credit, cash in you pocket) you should be in the clear AFAICT.

Interestingly,  under the 1935 legislation, "_a person lodging under a tent or in a cart or waggon with or in which he travels_" cannot be deemed a 'rogue and vagabond' and so a motorhomer sleeping in their van cannot fall foul of the Vagrancy Act!


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 13, 2020)

If the sign says no sleeping then I would think that applies to anyone in the van/car. But.....as Trev says, how can they prove that? How can the attendant know that someone is inside? If they can hear them moving about then


----------



## izwozral (Aug 13, 2020)

Bill is enthralled reading  Volume 5 of "The Day I Caught a Mackerel", by Annie. 

Volumes 6 - 10 can be found in all good bookshops.


----------



## kenspain (Aug 13, 2020)

One of the deliver drivers that comes to our shop starts work at 4.30 am got a ticket for sleeping in his van after he stooped for a break when he was on his way back to his yard fine was 60 euros for sleeping in a layby what a bloody joke I thought if you fill tired you should always pull over and rest


----------



## Tookey (Aug 13, 2020)

kenspain said:


> One of the deliver drivers that comes to our shop starts work at 4.30 am got a ticket for sleeping in his van after he stooped for a break when he was on his way back to his yard fine was 60 euros for sleeping in a layby what a bloody joke I thought if you fill tired you should always pull over and rest


Out of interest was he in a marked or unmarked van?


----------



## kenspain (Aug 13, 2020)

Marked van with the the name of his firms  on it


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 13, 2020)

chrismilo said:


> Tiredness kill so we get rammed down our throats on motorways
> Yet on the services you are only allowed 2 hour fact lot of good  !


What you mean is 2hrs FREE. You can stay as long as you want as many lorry drivers do. If you are so tired simply do the same as them and pay. Big difference.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 13, 2020)

kenspain said:


> Marked van with the the name of his firms  on it


That is shocking


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 13, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> What you mean is 2hrs FREE. You can stay as long as you want as many lorry drivers do. If you are so tired simply do the same as them and pay. Big difference.


I unfortunately forgot time a few weeks ago when the electric step wouldn’t retract. Was late and raining so drove under forecourt canopy, filled up with gas and diesel then set about trying to get the step in. Including original stop for a coffee, burger and dog walk into breakdown fix it took a few minutes over 3 hours.
Of course I got a PCN not long after. Appealed but because I didn’t call anyone out to the breakdown I had no report or invoice. In spite of informing them forecourt staff were aware, okay with where I was working on it and provided free coffee my appeal was turned down as not an acceptable reason. Ho hum


----------



## mickymost (Aug 13, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> What you mean is 2hrs FREE. You can stay as long as you want as many lorry drivers do. If you are so tired simply do the same as them and pay. Big difference.




We have paid and stopped at Motorway Services.Not cheap but its an option if one is tired.And whilst there we observed two vehicles transferring a parcel from boot to boot which looked a bit suspicious so can make for an interesting stopover.


----------



## GeoffL (Aug 13, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> I unfortunately forgot time a few weeks ago when the electric step wouldn’t retract. Was late and raining so drove under forecourt canopy, filled up with gas and diesel then set about trying to get the step in. Including original stop for a coffee, burger and dog walk into breakdown fix it took a few minutes over 3 hours.
> Of course I got a PCN not long after. Appealed but because I didn’t call anyone out to the breakdown I had no report or invoice. In spite of informing them forecourt staff were aware, okay with where I was working on it and provided free coffee my appeal was turned down as not an acceptable reason. Ho hum


Do you have a further avenue for appeal? For example, if you just wrote to the ticket issuer (an 'informal' appeal), you might have the right to a tribunal or to lodge a formal appeal. If so, it could be worth pointing out that, although the vehicle could move under its own power and thus would not be covered by a breakdown service, it would have been unlawful to drive it with the step dangerously projecting from the side of the vehicle. If it goes to court, my best guess is that it would be down to the ticket issuer to show that, on the balance of probability, you are being untruthful (isn't that an accusation of perjury, and so very serious?) Citizen's Advice suggest that breaking down is a reason not to be penalised -- so presumably the vehicle being unroadworthy until the step was retracted would also be one. Whatever, although you didn't require a breakdown service, you have a witness -- the forecourt staff.

Couple of CAB links than might help:
https://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/l...g-parking-tickets/appealing-a-parking-ticket/
https://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/l...king-tickets/when-to-appeal-a-parking-ticket/

Good luck, and HTH


----------



## mickymost (Aug 13, 2020)

GeoffL said:


> Do you have a further avenue for appeal? For example, if you just wrote to the ticket issuer (an 'informal' appeal), you might have the right to a tribunal or to lodge a formal appeal. If so, it could be worth pointing out that, although the vehicle could move under its own power and thus would not be covered by a breakdown service, it would have been unlawful to drive it with the step dangerously projecting from the side of the vehicle. If it goes to court, my best guess is that it would be down to the ticket issuer to show that, on the balance of probability, you are being untruthful (isn't that an accusation of perjury, and so very serious?) Citizen's Advice suggest that breaking down is a reason not to be penalised -- so presumably the vehicle being unroadworthy until the step was retracted would also be one. Whatever, although you didn't require a breakdown service, you have a witness -- the forecourt staff.
> 
> Couple of CAB links than might help:
> https://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/l...g-parking-tickets/appealing-a-parking-ticket/
> ...




Nabsim

As Geoff has said 

And CCTV is your friend i/e its all on camera so they cant argue with that.They are probably just happy to take your money.In this case I feel you could challenge the fine and get your money back


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 13, 2020)

They said I had exhausted the appeal procedure and I paid the fine. We had a few emails back and forth and right from the start it looked unlikely I was going to get anywhere with them.
Of course I would have the option for court but if I lost that it would also have been doubled by then.


----------



## GeoffL (Aug 13, 2020)

Check the CAB links I posted previously. If this is a private company, they have been known to lie about the appeals process. However, now that you've paid the fine you may have effectively admitted liability. But it's worth looking to something like the Consumer Action Group, Pistonheads, Money-Saving Expert, et al. for advice from people who've been there, done it and got several tee-shirts! Who knows, you might be able to (say) complain to Trading Standards about their unethical behaviour and you might find someone with a large enough axe to grind to go after them on your behalf....


----------



## chrismilo (Aug 13, 2020)

yorkslass said:


> If the sign says no sleeping then I would think that applies to anyone in the van/car. But.....as Trev says, how can they prove that? How can the attendant know that someone is inside? If they can hear them moving about then


If you snore like I do allegedly then it's a total give away


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 14, 2020)

GeoffL said:


> Check the CAB links I posted previously. If this is a private company, they have been known to lie about the appeals process. However, now that you've paid the fine you may have effectively admitted liability. But it's worth looking to something like the Consumer Action Group, Pistonheads, Money-Saving Expert, et al. for advice from people who've been there, done it and got several tee-shirts! Who knows, you might be able to (say) complain to Trading Standards about their unethical behaviour and you might find someone with a large enough axe to grind to go after them on your behalf....



@Nabsim - Geoff's got a good point, Neil, just depends on whether you can be bothered with the endless to-ing and fro-ing.

It's always a hassle dealing with stuff like this. I guess that's how they get away with it so often. Most folk just lose the will to live before they get to the end of the battle, or don't even know where to start, so they just give in and let it go ...


----------



## in h (Aug 14, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> my appeal was turned down as not an acceptable reason. Ho hum


What would have happened if you simply didn't pay?


----------



## Debroos (Aug 14, 2020)

in h said:


> What would have happened if you simply didn't pay?


I did read that the councils pass them over to debt recovery companies and one poor woman's fine soon became thousands!


----------



## in h (Aug 14, 2020)

I don't think that service area parking is anything to do with councils.
In general, you're best paying council-issued penalty charges, but not necessarily ones from private companies.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 14, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> They said I had exhausted the appeal procedure and I paid the fine. We had a few emails back and forth and right from the start it looked unlikely I was going to get anywhere with them.
> Of course I would have the option for court but if I lost that it would also have been doubled by then.


I have one like that going but they will have to jail me fist at there expence.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 14, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> I unfortunately forgot time a few weeks ago when the electric step wouldn’t retract. Was late and raining so drove under forecourt canopy, filled up with gas and diesel then set about trying to get the step in. Including original stop for a coffee, burger and dog walk into breakdown fix it took a few minutes over 3 hours.
> Of course I got a PCN not long after. Appealed but because I didn’t call anyone out to the breakdown I had no report or invoice. In spite of informing them forecourt staff were aware, okay with where I was working on it and provided free coffee my appeal was turned down as not an acceptable reason. Ho hum


Maybe you should have really played the disability card they couldn’t argue with that one.


----------



## n brown (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Nabsim (Aug 15, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Maybe you should have really played the disability card they couldn’t argue with that one.


I sent pics of blue badge Annie, they weren’t having none of it


----------



## johnmac185 (Aug 16, 2020)

Bossangel said:


> What’s the book?


Fly Fishing by J R Hartley,,,,,


----------



## Mevi (Aug 16, 2020)

Late to the party. I will admit that my van is almost as stealth as it gets... Just the maxxfan and solar gives me away. Blackout blinds and being super discreet is key.

I avoid seaside carparks & private carparks.

I often overnight at inland council carparks, occasionally with motorhomers for neighbours. Cops might appear overnight during their patrols. The council vans and bin trucks usually arrive about 7am, by which time normal carpark punters are appearing.

I note that the signs of free carparks often state "cars and LGV only"...


----------



## blights (Aug 16, 2020)

I have had the lovely tap on the door 3 times in over 15 years of wilding 5 of which was full timing and on all 3 occasions when I was told no sleeping was allowed in the area/car park I was in I simply replied I am not sleeping I am talking to you , I am resting for my own safety and that of others before moving on with my journey when it is safe to do so, my wife however is asleep in the back but she is not the owner nor the driver of this vehicle is there anything else I can  help you with as my coffee is getting cold and that is going to delay my departure even more. I have never been issued with a ticket written warning or anything else remotely concerning that it may involve a prosecution or a fine , I also always open my door with a 1,000 lumens police grade torch as well just incase it is someone who should not be knocking my door at such an hour, Actually having just written that procedure I do I wonder if that is why I have never had a ticket because the poor B****rd who has knocked cannot see for about an hour after knocking my door anyway lol .


----------



## Mevi (Aug 16, 2020)

Only one knock, and that was the layby burger van lady asking me to move out of their space at 4am... I didn't see the cones when I arrived.


----------



## molly 2 (Aug 16, 2020)

Using a blue badge opens up  a world of new  offenses  . Users  have to be very diligent  to stay within the law  . Was told by a shop worker  that it was OK to park in a mother and toddler  bay  with  blue badge ... in fact she said  a blue badge  took preference  .


----------



## mickymost (Aug 16, 2020)

Mevi said:


> Only one knock, and that was the layby burger van lady asking me to move out of their space at 4am... I didn't see the cones when I arrived.




The other year on the way back home coming past Humberside Airport the Sat Nav took us a different way and we ended up in Caister.We were tired so found a layby and set up and went to bed.In the morning as we opened the blinds we were astounded to see a Burger Trailer on our front bumper  in full swing serving various Lorries and vans that had pulled up for early breakfast.The best part is being tired the night before we hadnt seen it,as we parked up lol.


----------



## korky (Aug 16, 2020)

Pedalman said:


> Instead of putting "Gone Fishing" in your window just put.....


Like a turd that won't flush away,the endemic racism floats to the top.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 16, 2020)

Pedalman said:


> Instead of putting "Gone Fishing" in your window just put.....




mmmm


----------



## Deleted member 81218 (Aug 16, 2020)

Just say that your a traveller as they seem to get away with it big time. I was on studland a few weeks back and 2 caravans were there, parking wardens at 5am walked past them and ticketed everyone else even the foreigners in there Van's. I challenged them and they said that they sont pay the fines. Come on it's a disgrace, I went back a few days later and the national trust were clearing up all there crap.


----------



## Pedalman (Aug 16, 2020)

korky said:


> Like a turd that won't flush away,the endemic racism floats to the top.


It is only a truthful "observation" of what has been going on for a few months and has been widely reported on.


----------



## korky (Aug 16, 2020)

Pedalman said:


> It is only a truthful "observation" of what has been going on for a few months and has been widely reported on.


No,however you dress it up it is racism,and I will call it out wherever and whenever I see it .Enough is enough.


----------



## Pedalman (Aug 16, 2020)

korky said:


> Like a turd that won't flush away,the endemic racism floats to the top.


Racism is about "race"  nothing I said was about anyones "race". 
Just like someone mentioned "travellers", no mention of "race" there .  Whatever "behaviour" someone applies to someones "description" is up to their own bias.
MANY BLM protesters were British whites so I can't understand your "racist" comment.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Aug 16, 2020)

This is what the Forum rules say - 
*Discrimination*
You may not use terms or audio/visual materials referring to ethnic/national origin, ideological/religious beliefs, gender, or sexual preference in a demeaning context.

We have no tolerance for discrimination. You are in violation of this rule if the nature of your post discriminates, promotes hate, promotes violence or advocates hatred or discrimination against individuals, groups, races, cultures or organisations because of their ethnic/national origin, skin colour or culture.


----------



## korky (Aug 16, 2020)

Pedalman said:


> Racism is about "race"  nothing I said was about anyones "race".
> Just like someone mentioned "travellers", no mention of "race" there .  Whatever "behaviour" someone applies to someones "description" is up to their own bias.
> MANY BLM protesters were British whites so I can't understand your "racist" comment.


I'm not going to debate semantics with you,saying you've not mentioned anyones race is a common get out of gaol free card that is used all the time but won't wash with me. Just what the Feck have Muslims,BLM supporters or immigrants got to do with sleeping in vans overnight? You are trying to make a story where there isn't one. Take your vile prejudice elsewhere.


----------



## Harrytherid (Aug 16, 2020)

jagmanx and tookey please go back to sleep yourselves and stop being so irritating and rec, they don't and can't enforce the ban anyway just write and deny you were sleeping in the van and suggest that should they find some nefarious way to "falsely"  prove you were then just try getting the charge out of you, in or out of court then do not reply to any of their further communications.


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Aug 17, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I always thought that you didn't eat living creatures if you were Buddhist?


The fish will be dead by the time they’re eaten


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Aug 17, 2020)

chrismilo said:


> Tiredness kill so we get rammed down our throats on motorways
> Yet on the services you are only allowed 2 hour fact lot of good  !


You can take more than 2 hours just have to pay


----------



## Tookey (Aug 17, 2020)

Harrytherid said:


> jagmanx and tookey please go back to sleep yourselves and stop being so irritating and rec, they don't and can't enforce the ban anyway just write and deny you were sleeping in the van and suggest that should they find some nefarious way to "falsely"  prove you were then just try getting the charge out of you, in or out of court then do not reply to any of their further communications.


Harry, what comment are you referring to and what is 'rec' short for?

As for Jags comments a forum is 'a medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged '

I suggest if you find our opinions (others in the future) irritating you take advantage of the 'block' option and then you can only read posts you agree with which defeats the object of a forum but at least you will not be irritated.


----------



## maureenandtom (Aug 17, 2020)

Pedalman said:


> Racism is about "race"  nothing I said was about anyones "race".
> *Just like someone mentioned "travellers", no mention of "race" there* .  Whatever "behaviour" someone applies to someones "description" is up to their own bias.
> MANY BLM protesters were British whites so I can't understand your "racist" comment.




Does this help?






Somehow we can feel able to use the term_ p_kis_ when we refer to one protected characteristic but we avoid the term_ p_kis_ when referring to another. Curious.

There's something we, as a group, avoid confronting.   We are perfectly at libertty to claim we are New Travllers, quite trhthfully, and we can provide good arguments that we are entitled to protection too.  Som police forces have said so.    This is sometimes suggested but, as a group, we are emphatic that we do not want to be classed in any way as Travllers.  

If we were to embrace this possible concept then a whole world might open up to us.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 17, 2020)

Firstly I am not condoning Pedals use of the expression.

As the term 'travellers' covers a broad spectrum of desent and lifestyle, when referring to the sub-group where Pedal used a derogatory term how do you refer to this community?

I will be honest, I use the same expression and as it is derogatory I am interested to know an alternative. The term 'romany gypsy' and 'new age traveller' as examples distinguishes their sub community.









						Irish Travellers - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




I could use 'pavees' but nobody would know which community I was referring to and personally I am a bit hesistant to use 'irish' as then you are lumping an entire group into the sub group we are discussing based entirely on their nationality


----------



## Tookey (Aug 17, 2020)

After some lunchtime reading I suspect 'Irish Travellers' is the only option









						It’s time to end ‘the last acceptable racism’ – against Gypsies and Travellers | Mike Doherty
					

As editor of the Travellers’ Times, I know that too many people from these misunderstood communities face prejudice, abuse and even physical attack




					www.theguardian.com
				












						9 myths and the truth about Gypsies and Travellers
					

For starters, only a small number of travellers camp illegally




					www.cambridge-news.co.uk
				












						Gypsy Roma Traveller History Education Pack
					






					www.travellerstimes.org.uk
				




And this was just interesting;









						The big fat truth about Gypsy life
					

Over-the-top brides were the main draw in Channel 4's series on Traveller communities. But when Julie Bindel visited, she found prejudice, poor health and poverty were the women's real issues




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Deleted member 81218 (Aug 17, 2020)

My best friend is a traveller and he agrees with me. There are good and bad in every race. But as my friend says yes there is one rule for them and one for us.this is fact as the powers that be are scared. We have 6 Van's on our local recreation ground  been there nearly 6 weeks,  porta loos and a skip have been provided. I'm not a racist person only stating the obvious.  What I saw on studland was not on, even a family in a German van couldn't believe on what he saw.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 17, 2020)

Nathandgina said:


> My best friend is a traveller and he agrees with me. There are good and bad in every race. But as my friend says yes there is one rule for them and one for us.this is fact as the powers that be are scared. We have 6 Van's on our local recreation ground  been there nearly 6 weeks,  porta loos and a skip have been provided. I'm not a racist person only stating the obvious.  What I saw on studland was not on, even a family in a German van couldn't believe on what he saw.


It is a very volatile subject!


----------



## runnach (Aug 17, 2020)

In truth, the travelling community themselves are keen to differentiate between themselves and those living an alternative lifestyle originating from the settled community. The whole excercise reinforces their own identity. 

New Age travellers are an interesting bunch whose identity was ignored at the first review of the race relations act, it was only when it occurred to those obsessed with labelling their children born into their lifestyle needed a sense of identity they could belong too that the law changed.

Locally lee gap fair in Wakefield was cancelled due to the covid eperdemic. Reputedly one of the oldest fairs by royal charter, elsewhere it was suggested a lot of the horses traded where stolen from other parts of the country and demonstrates people’s level of ignorance. For a start gypsies prefer horses of mixed colour the pie balls and screwballs instantly recognisable from 3 fields away not the thing you would ideally want to steal if you take time to think ! So the subject quickly turned to dogs...people that entrenched in prejudice to push a non existent point. The history quite interesting the horse traders bought direct from the British army who want single coloured horses so they could be bought cheaper. The vanners,scullies flash and feathers all part of the spectacle, it is a real social event the trading all part of the fun, and it is not uncommon for an animal to be traded several times over a weekend.its no more than a cultural thing that gypsies use to differentiate between themselves and other parts of the community.


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 17, 2020)

Good job I am an individual cos I never seem to fit in, was a biker most of my life but not a biker, am now a traveller but not a traveller, hmmm


----------



## runnach (Aug 17, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Good job I am an individual cos I never seem to fit in, was a biker most of my life but not a biker, am now a traveller but not a traveller, hmmm


You me both Nabsim,


----------



## n brown (Aug 17, 2020)

as a freeborn man , a traveller ,a Londoner , a pensioner and a ginger , i refuse to be pigeonholed


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Feb 19, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> No I caught this and according to Edina it’s not edible but maybe useful.
> 
> View attachment 85289


Definitely DON'T eat that, you know what happened in Wuhan?


----------



## Harrytherid (Feb 19, 2021)

Probably get summoned for Vagrancy?  My understanding of vagrancy is that you need not to have money on you


----------



## Harrytherid (Feb 19, 2021)

in h said:


> What would have happened if you simply didn't pay?


That is what I do, after having exhausted my reasons for the "infringement" ( informal appeal) I inform them that I shall ignore any further correspondence.  So far a couple of years and three or four ignored letters later they seem to have given up.  Different companies twice.


----------



## Harrytherid (Feb 19, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Harry, what comment are you referring to and what is 'rec' short for?
> 
> As for Jags comments a forum is 'a medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged '
> 
> I suggest if you find our opinions (others in the future) irritating you take advantage of the 'block' option and then you can only read posts you agree with which defeats the object of a forum but at least you will not be irritated.


Sorry,  I am not aware of writing that but as it is 2AM now, who knows and I have now forgotten what REC is,  sorry again.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 19, 2021)

Harrytherid said:


> Sorry,  I am not aware of writing that but as it is 2AM now, who knows and I have now forgotten what REC is,  sorry again.



You are replying to questions posed last August!

But it would seem that when you used the word 'Rec' you were replying to Ruth (post #15) who's member name is REC.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 19, 2021)

hi Rob
Quite simply is is better to ignore posts you do not like.(eg the @Harrytherid post)
Not sure what he was getting at was..BUT do not care !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 19, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> hi Rob
> Quite simply is is better to ignore posts you do not like.(eg the @Harrytherid post)
> Not sure what he was getting at was..BUT do not care !



Rob's bored and looking for distractions to put off starting his job list for the day, Phil


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 19, 2021)

Oooo What Have I missed 

I will start from the beginning


----------



## Robmac (Feb 19, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Oooo What Have I missed
> 
> I will start from the beginning



Not a lot really Paul.

I was just trying to clear some confusion as I recognised Ruth's forum handle. Like Phil though, I don't much care about the rest of it!


----------



## Robmac (Feb 19, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Rob's bored and looking for distractions to put off starting his *growing* job list for the day, Phil



Corrected that for you Marie!


----------



## Wully (Feb 19, 2021)

Think I may have stumbled on the wrong thread. Could someone give me directions to the generator thread.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 19, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Oooo What Have I missed
> 
> Nothing ! No storm and certainly no tea cup that I could find ! And no teaspoon either to stir !


----------



## Robmac (Feb 19, 2021)

Wully said:


> Think I may have stumbled on the wrong thread. Could someone give me directions to the generator thread.



Can't you hear it Wully?


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 19, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Can't you hear it Wully?



If he can't it  must be a Honda.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 19, 2021)

Come on gang

Let’s Generate Responsibly !


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 19, 2021)

Whoosh bang,   ahhhhhhhh


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 19, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> If he can't it  must be a Honda.


Thats caus they never go.


----------



## Harrytherid (Feb 19, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Harry, what comment are you referring to and what is 'rec' short for?
> 
> As for Jags comments a forum is 'a medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged '
> 
> I suggest if you find our opinions (others in the future) irritating you take advantage of the 'block' option and then you can only read posts you agree with which defeats the object of a forum but at least you will not be irritated.


Sorry if I have offended you but I speak my mind at the time and sometimes I change it as any right thinking person must if they believe they have been wrong, Tookey and I think your interpretation of REC is probably correct. There are plenty of other irritations about so one can not avoid them all  Regards, Harry .


----------



## Scotia (Feb 19, 2021)

Wully said:


> Think I may have stumbled on the wrong thread. Could someone give me directions to the generator thread.


Im reading this on the toilet.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 19, 2021)

Wully said:


> Think I may have stumbled on the wrong thread. Could someone give me directions to the generator thread.


No generators here Wully the carpark attendant doesn’t allow it.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 19, 2021)

Okay come on who resurrected this one and it seems to have taken on a life of its own.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 19, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Im reading this on the toilet.


Best place for it.


----------



## jeanette (Feb 19, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Im reading this on the toilet.


Another thread about black waste!!


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Feb 19, 2021)

jeanette said:


> Another thread about black waste!!


Why, what's he been eating...


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 19, 2021)

Cam MPs or Peers be fined for sleeping in the Commons or Lords ???
a huge "Cashcow !"
And the lords get paid per attendance !!!!


----------



## Scotia (Feb 19, 2021)

RoadTrek Boy said:


> Why, what's he been eating...


Guinness


----------



## Trotter (Feb 19, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> I am fishing for the poor needy and hungry.


As long as you weren’t fishing for a compliment. 
No. Not read the whole thread yet. If someone else said something similar, pretend Greengrass or Tezza wrote this


----------



## Trotter (Feb 19, 2021)

Wully said:


> Think I may have stumbled on the wrong thread. Could someone give me directions to the generator thread.


Wully, I thought this was the tyre pressure thread.

It’s amazing how these go so off thread. It started  with Annie’s simple question about sleeping. It’s gone on to potential racism , definitions of racism, risks of violence and law breaking. It reminds me off a travel thread that became a risk of damaging both the NHS and a foreign health service. God preserve us from people with a bee in their bonnet, that has to be repeated ad nausea.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 19, 2021)

What Fire Engine ?


----------



## maingate (Feb 19, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Wully, I thought this was the tyre pressure thread.
> 
> It’s amazing how these go so off thread. It started  with Annie’s simple question about sleeping. It’s gone on to potential racism , definitions of racism, risks of violence and law breaking. It reminds me off a travel thread that became a risk of damaging both the NHS and a foreign health service. God preserve us from people with a bee in their bonnet, that has to be repeated ad nausea.



Stop spreading alarm and distress.

ps Are you Karen from Facebook?


----------



## Trotter (Feb 19, 2021)

maingate said:


> Stop spreading alarm and distress.
> 
> ps Are you Karen from Facebook?


No, I’m the Nigerian Prince who would like you, for a reward of course, to help me regain my rightful inheritance. Simply by forwarding your bank details to me, would insure your future wealth beyond your wildest dreams. 
Who is Karen, and what has that got to do with a photo album?


----------



## maingate (Feb 19, 2021)

"Who is Karen" ....... have you been living in a mud hut in Nigeria for the last 10 years?  

Karen knows everything, ask anyone on here.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 19, 2021)

OH Yeah ,,,,


Trotter said:


> No, I’m the Nigerian Prince who would like you, for a reward of course, to help me regain my rightful inheritance. Simply by forwarding your bank details to me, would insure your future wealth beyond your wildest dreams.
> Who is Karen, and what has that got to do with a photo album?


Why does it have to be a ‘Nigerian’ Prince ?
Wouldn’t ANY Prince have done hmmmm ?.

( just trying to lighten the mood )


----------



## Trotter (Feb 19, 2021)

maingate said:


> "Who is Karen" ....... have you been living in a mud hut in Nigeria for the last 10 years?
> 
> Karen knows everything, ask anyone on here.


Do you have his/her bank details? Mud hut for 20 years. That why I want my inheritance.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 19, 2021)

Is this the right room for an argument?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 19, 2021)

Would you like the Full argument or the Budget Argument Option Rob ?.


----------



## Trotter (Feb 19, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Is this the right room for an argument?


I’ve told you once!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 19, 2021)

No you haven’t


----------



## Robmac (Feb 19, 2021)

Trotter said:


> I’ve told you once!



No you haven't!

etc. etc.


----------



## myvanwy (Feb 19, 2021)

Any one got the what3words location of said mud hut?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 19, 2021)

Oh I LOVE that scotch 
The trouble is there’s a whole generation of members that ain’t got a clue what we’re on about


----------



## Robmac (Feb 19, 2021)

myvanwy said:


> Any one got the what3words location of said mud hut?



No I haven't if that's any help?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 19, 2021)

myvanwy said:


> Any one got the what3words location of said mud hut?


Send, Money, Now


----------



## Robmac (Feb 19, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Oh I LOVE that scotch
> The trouble is there’s a whole generation of members that ain’t got a clue what we’re on about



Freudian slip Paul?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 19, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Freudian slip Paul?


Nope,
I’ve been Drinking


----------



## myvanwy (Feb 19, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Freudian slip Paul?


Snowflakes generation


----------



## Robmac (Feb 19, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Nope,
> I’ve been Drinking



Nothing wrong with that.

Anyway, back to fridges - turn it upside down.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 19, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Anyway, back to fridges - turn it upside down.


----------



## REC (Feb 19, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Harry, what comment are you referring to and what is 'rec' short for?
> 
> As for Jags comments a forum is 'a medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged '
> 
> I suggest if you find our opinions (others in the future) irritating you take advantage of the 'block' option and then you can only read posts you agree with which defeats the object of a forum but at least you will not be irritated.


Long while ago @Tookey  but rec , I think,  refered to me.....not quite sure why. Missed it in August! I am a bit of a wreck but still!


----------



## REC (Feb 19, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> Okay come on who resurrected this one and it seems to have taken on a life of its own.


@Pandaman2020  is to blame   ..and I have too much time on my hands as the rain has arrived!


----------



## Scotia (Feb 19, 2021)

Did you purchase a permit to fish ?


----------



## Robmac (Feb 19, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Did you purchase a permit to fish ?



You lost me there for a minute Sam.

Guess you were replying to the OP?


----------



## Scotia (Feb 19, 2021)

I did not realise the thread had grown legs and arms, there is another two pages since I last logged on.


----------



## REC (Feb 19, 2021)

Scotia said:


> I did not realise the thread had grown legs and arms, there is another two pages since I last logged on.


Think it needs to use those arms and legs and just run away!


----------



## Scotia (Feb 19, 2021)

Im going to the bar for a pint. Cheers big ears.


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 19, 2021)

Scotia said:


> I did not realise the thread had grown legs and arms, there is another two pages since I last logged on.



Logged on !!!!!!!! You on the toilet again.


----------



## Scotia (Feb 19, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> Logged on !!!!!!!! You on the toilet again.


I'm regular.....i once slept in ..... ill let you picture in your mind.


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Feb 19, 2021)

REC said:


> @Pandaman2020  is to blame   ..and I have too much time on my hands as the rain has arrived!


Me? What have I done wrong LOL!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 19, 2021)

Pandaman2020 said:


> Me? What have I done wrong LOL!


Give us time, zee will think of something


----------



## Mevi (Feb 19, 2021)

I just got an email to say this thread had new replies. It would have been a shame to have missed out, thanks Phil!


----------



## Harrytherid (Feb 20, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> OH Yeah ,,,,
> 
> Why does it have to be a ‘Nigerian’ Prince ?
> Wouldn’t ANY Prince have done hmmmm ?.
> ...


Cos these scams so often do come from Nigeria.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 20, 2021)

So 10 pages and still no definitive answer to the original question guess me, Edina, Rob and Colin will carry on fishing early hours of the morning while our better halves are asleep except Dawn of course as she is always on tea/coffee, breakfast and gutting duty.


----------



## Wully (Feb 20, 2021)

I’d rather have the parking ticket than read through that pot of mince again.


----------



## Marjonkay (Feb 21, 2021)

One question I have on this “does the car parking attendant have the authority to issue a parking ticket that stands up in court” as I thought only traffic wardens and police had that authority.
This thread also reminds of a sign in the car park at The Quiraing on Isle of Skye which stated “no vehicles that have been manufactured or adapted for sleeping are allowed to use this car park between 10pm and 8am..... Wonder if a smart arsed Lawyer could get you off for discrimination - as does sleeping in a car with a sleeping bag mean the car has been adapted for sleeping - as a sleeping bag does not come as standard equipment with a car!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 21, 2021)

Marjonkay said:


> One question I have on this “does the car parking attendant have the authority to issue a parking ticket that stands up in court” as I thought only traffic wardens and police had that authority.
> This thread also reminds of a sign in the car park at The Quiraing on Isle of Skye which stated “no vehicles that have been manufactured or adapted for sleeping are allowed to use this car park between 10pm and 8am..... Wonder if a smart arsed Lawyer could get you off for discrimination - as does sleeping in a car with a sleeping bag mean the car has been adapted for sleeping - as a sleeping bag does not come as standard equipment with a car!


Yeah I kinda get your point, But Most car parks, in fact Most land in general is owned by someone, & if it’s their rules, Then it’s Their rules you must agree to if you want to use their land or Facilities. So a member of staff paid to Police the Parameters of use is reasonable in law I would suggest. (Obviously Don’t Know as not legally trained)
As far as the sleeping bag comment goes, I suppose that it could be classed as an item of Safety to have aboard a vehicle, much the same as Shovel, First aid kits & Fire extinguishers that are largely NOT supplied in the vehicle but a sensible addition in case of use. Especially in Scotland


----------



## REC (Feb 21, 2021)

I suppose the definitive answer to the original question is....leave the sleepyheads behind, or make them stay up to make tea. BUT would snoozing in a seat, fully dressed, be not allowed....seen lots of cars with an occupant dozing in a seat.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 21, 2021)

REC said:


> .seen lots of cars with an occupant dozing in a seat.


Most of us try to avoid that type of carpark but each to their own


----------



## REC (Feb 21, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> Most of us try to avoid that type of carpark but each to their own


Now then, I was thinking of when we go for a walk and leave my aged mum having a snooze...better class of carpark and occupant obviously!


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 21, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Did you purchase a permit to fish ?


NO .


----------



## Scotia (Feb 21, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> NO .


Full house then.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 21, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> Ok so stupid or not so stupid question on a carpark that you can pay 24hrs but states no sleeping in vehicles so is that just the driver or  anyone in that vehicle.
> scenario 1  dads (DRIVER)  is fishing mums asleep in the vehicle do the get a ticket
> scenario 2 mum and dad are fishing teenager is asleep in the vehicle
> both of these scenarios the carpark attendant is aware that someone is in the vehicle asleep, so is a ticket only issued if the driver is asleep Or does anyone traveling with them.


Scenario 3 - Pay 24 hrs, wave at ticket inspector during nightly check, sleep in vehicle, repeat...
Some councils just aren't too bothered despite their signs. 
Two nights in a City centre for £2.40/night seemed quite reasonable to us! 
Okay there were only one or two MH's, but if there were loads then it might be different?


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 21, 2021)

Phantom said:


> Scenario 3 - Pay 24 hrs, wave at ticket inspector during nightly check, sleep in vehicle, repeat...
> Some councils just aren't too bothered despite their signs.
> Two nights in a City centre for £2.40/night seemed quite reasonable to us!
> Okay there were only one or two MH's, but if there were loads then it might be different?


What ticket inspector would be out at night, pub yes and getting paid, they would here as the Irish have more sense.


----------

